# Speed matching



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone have an easy step by step method of speed matching DCC equipped locomotives using JMRI decoder pro3? Some of these will used in the same consist such as an "A" "B" F unit pair.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Not really a step by step.
Set up a loop of track and have them chase each other.
pick the slowest of the two to match too!
Tweek the settings a little at a time.
It's easyier to match 2 exact same decoders and same engines.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Make sure that they run the same speed in both direction befor you start the speed matching.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Which settings? High, Mid, Low or speed table? And in which order? I already figured out the slowest loco.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I use the speed table. start by making them all start at the same throttle number. I set all of mine to start at step 2, I have the ones with sound start the sound at one and the movement at 2.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Good info lads.

My first DCC controller (zephyr xtra) is arriving in the country in a couple days, and then in my hands a couple weeks later.

I'm gonna need all the tips I can


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

broox said:


> Good info lads.
> 
> My first DCC controller (zephyr xtra) is arriving in the country in a couple days, and then in my hands a couple weeks later.
> 
> I'm gonna need all the tips I can


Hey that little red man left it at the wrong place


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If there is anyway that you can run your DCC loco on someones else layout, I suggest you do so. My first experience with DCC was not good because of bad decoders that I did not know where bad. It drove me crazy. Once you get the hang of it I am sure that you will love it.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, I played with the speed table settings and I don't see anything changing on any of three locos. Looks like they got to go to the local shop. I know the programming functions both read and write work but no actual change in speed to throttle position. Sound adjustment changes do work as well as other programming such as lights adresses, etc.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jerry,
If you send me the rooster file from JMRI I can look it over and steer you on the right path.


----------

